# Processing



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

About how much does it take to get a deer Processed? and do the local grocery stores meat dept. take them in? Ive never had mine processed that way I used to cut mine up with my dad. Also are there any down sides to getting them taken in? Thanks in advance for your responses


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Well your first downside is that your going to have to pay. Cut it up yourself, our crew does it every year from anywhere to 8 to 12 deer. Its not that tuff and doesnt take that much time.

my .02


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah we cut ours up then take it in it saves us a ittle and we can take what we want to different places


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had never butchered my own deer before, so I got a video that showed how to completely de-bone a carcass and I followed that. Have been doing it that way ever since and all I have left are packages of lean, boneless, venison. Everyone agrees it tastes better than other deer they've had, and I believe it has a lot to do with the preparation and careful cleaning of the meat. Make sure you really clean out the cavity well, especially if gut shot or you puncture anything when gutting. Than, butcher withing the next couple of days. I never even hang my deer if I don't have to. The last most important things are to take care in removing all hair after skinning as well as as much fat and undesirable sinews as possible. It takes a little time, but when I shoot a plump butterball doe the last thing I'd want is to bring it in to a butcher and get some back mixed with a 7 year old rutting buck. But that's just me.. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I do all my own butchering and processing (sausage, steak, ground, etc.) except for my jerky, which my uncle does for me because he has a butcher shop and I like how he does it. Not only is it cheap once you get set up with your equipment and all, it is also very rewarding to know you prepared the wild game that you are going to eat later!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Here is a tip to try espicially if it's warm out.

We quarter the deer, fill a 40 gallon (new) garbage can half full of cold water. Add 3 cups of salt, add the quarters and let sit over night.

Next morning, skim off the crud on top and proceed to de bone the meat.

This will take off hair and Tallo(sp?) and loosens up the silver skin.

Not to mention it keeps the meat cold.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

In our group we do all the butchering on our own as far as boning and packaging of steaks and any roasts we make. This way you can decide on your own cut, thickness, # per package, and things like that. I do however keep a huge bag of trimmings every year that I take to get processed into pepper sticks, jerky, or sausage. If you are looking for prices on that, ballpark about $3.30/lb as that was my bill for the last batch I did recently. I have found in recent years that many grocery stores are no longer processing venison from what I was told was due to USDA restrictions. So I've been sticking to meat markets and the only opinion I can give you on that would be on ones around Forks.


----------

